# 3 weeks and 4 days old



## Ikaikakitten (Apr 30, 2011)

she still has no name  The breeder sent me this one this morning! I get to go see her friday and will have a TON of pics and vids then

Tiff


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Sweet. BEAUTIFUL coloring!! She looks like she is going to be a big girl!


----------



## Ikaikakitten (Apr 30, 2011)

htanks my hubby says she look like a little Rotweiller lol.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

SHe is adorable!!!! She does look big for 3 weeks. Is she a chi mix?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow, that is a BIGGGGGGGG puppy! Cute though! She is bigger than Brody was at 12 weeks!


----------



## Ikaikakitten (Apr 30, 2011)

*Big puppy*

Hey guys,

Here are mom and dad. The breeder said that she started out as the runt and now is the biggest out of all of them  She said that she just hit a HUGE growth spirt that is not "normal" but not bad. I will take some pics by something of size comparison and some video on friday. Dad







Mom


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

You'll know more after you see her in person. If she can fit in your hand, she's about 2 pounds. I would guess the puppy in the pic to be at least 3 pounds already. The parents look like bigger chi's. She may end up being 10 pounds or so, which is still a small dog. Just be aware of that so you won't be disappointed when she grows to be on the larger side.


----------



## Ikaikakitten (Apr 30, 2011)

You're good  We would rahter her not be so small that when a wind blows she will break so we are ok with her being 10 pounds. We just wanted a good dog that we could raise and would be healthy


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

looks like a real beauty to me,


----------



## Ikaikakitten (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks!! I am so so so excited to meet her. I dont care that shes a huge chi just a happy healthy doggie


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Ikaikakitten said:


> I dont care that shes a huge chi just a happy healthy doggie


THAT, my freind, is the perfect attitude for a perfect Chi mommy 

congrats on your new addition....


----------



## Ikaikakitten (Apr 30, 2011)

jan896 said:


> THAT, my freind, is the perfect attitude for a perfect Chi mommy
> 
> congrats on your new addition....




Thanks!! Now I just hope that I am the best mommy I can be to her!!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

She is really cute. Congrats


----------



## Ikaikakitten (Apr 30, 2011)

lynx8456 said:


> She is really cute. Congrats


Thanks so much


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

She sure looks sweet! Congrats!


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

She is a very pretty puppy 
I bet you can't wait any longer to get her!


----------



## Ikaikakitten (Apr 30, 2011)

guccigrande said:


> She is a very pretty puppy
> I bet you can't wait any longer to get her!


No I can't wait any longer and it's killing me!!! Can someone wave their magic chihuahua around and make time go by faster? K thanks


----------



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

What an adorable little pudding  I love her colouring.

Her Mum and Dad look about the same size as our Chi x Mini Foxy who is about 9lbs, which makes her look big next to a lot of chis, but put her near a pure Foxy or Jack Russell & she is tiny 

The wait does go quicker than you think, I had 4 weeks before I got Pebbles & thought I would be sooo organised, but when she was ready to come home I really wasn't


----------



## Ikaikakitten (Apr 30, 2011)

The only thing I do not have is a blankie for her but that is with her litter at the moment so that she has those smells to help her here. I was supposed to meet her today but her Nana had a meeting after work and could not meet so she is going to bring her over to meet us on Sunday. UGH she's always canceling on me. Kinda bothers me but hey I know that life happens


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

Great idea with the blankie! She's a looker...looks like a little bitty Swissie!


----------



## Ikaikakitten (Apr 30, 2011)

widogmom said:


> Great idea with the blankie! She's a looker...looks like a little bitty Swissie!


HAHAHA I totally googled them she does!!! :bunny:


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi oh my what abeautiful baby chih her coloring is gorguse sorry for misspelling hope your wait flys by


----------



## Ikaikakitten (Apr 30, 2011)

UPDATE: I am not getting her  Here is the full story. The breeder and I have set up a bunch of times to meet and every time she has canceled on me for one reason or the other. I figured that life happens you know. Well I got a call from her that she wanted to bring the puppy to the Remote Control store where my husbands competition was and there were prolly 20+ people there and it was pretty nuts. I told her I didnt feel that was a good spot to have her that young and that I didn't know everyone there. She only lives 2.5 miles from the store. I told her that I could come there and hang out and she said no. She did not want me there so she offered again that she could come to our place. It really gave me red flags that she did not want me at her place at all. She said that if that is how I wanted it then I would not be getting her oh well. There are many other dogs and truthfull owners out there


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

You are right to turn away from this breeder. There are red flags everywhere!! Sounds really fishy and I think this is definitely in your favor.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

this is not the kind of experience you expect from a reputable breeder. best wishes in your search for the right one


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Im so sorry things didnt work out. But Im so glad your going with your gut insticts that something wasnt right. Personally....I didnt think she looked like a chi. Im no expert by any means...but I have had 4 chi babies of my own. Makes me wonder if the breeder was wanting hide her true identity (the pups).

Anyway...Im sorry and I hope you find the perfect chi baby.


----------



## coccomummy (May 3, 2011)

i missed the pics


----------

